# 2014 Toy Run Captains boat List!! (Saturday, Dec. 6th)



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

We look foward to you joining us in this amazing event, please post your log on name, boat name, and number of guest aboard!!! Captain details will follow as we get closer to providing the Kids a wonderful Christmas!

Mont, please sticky!

BOAT LIST:

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4)


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Abigail Renee 6


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6)


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

*2014 Toy Run Captains boat List!!*

Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6)


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Myprozac 5


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

*2014 Toy Run Captains boat List!!*

Is there a flyer for this year? If so can you email it to me.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous (4 people)
Reel Estate (6 people)

Jerry


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*We're Back*

Marci and I are going


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Updated Boat List!

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2)


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't Panic (5)


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Team Marsh "Ambush" (16)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16)


----------



## tcu101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Count us in -- 6 aboard


----------



## Front Runner (Apr 3, 2009)

We are in "Wet Dream" (8)


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Hot Flash is in. 
The wife and I along with 2 xtras from Dallas area
(4 total)


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Where can we get more details on this?? Sounds fun


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toy Run info!*

Please contact:

Wendy Fry at 9403903747
Or
Jason Fry at 2819608047

Merry Christmas!



saltaholic said:


> Where can we get more details on this?? Sounds fun


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Info for larger boats needing slips at Caracol Yacht Club. All slips will be Free, for The Toy Run on Dec. 6th. Available power from 50 - 100 amp service and fresh water hook ups. Each boat will need to sign the Temporary Boat Slip Agreement and send it to Caracol. Let me know if you have any further questions and if you need a copy of the Temporary agreement.

They will also have empty bulkhead space with no service at no cost. This is where the fast boats docked last year.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

If you are on the fence about joining this event with a 20' or less boat, Don't be! We will make accommodations for smaller boats to make the trip! There are fuel stops in Sargent, Matagorda, and POC. Once leaving Matagorda we will pair you up with a lager boat to cross West Matty. You can either run in their wake or on the the downwind side of larger vessels if we encounter stronger winds. No boat will be left behind! Please join us for the amazing event!!! I promise if you do it once, you will be back!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

We are looking to break 45 boats this Year!!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Sylvan will be bring 2 extra from Dallas, we will be bring toys, plus my boss committed to donating, and am working on getting some of my vendors to chip in. Dallasrick and pal Jim (20 year medico coasty) are in. Very much looking forwards to this event.


----------



## ctrlaltfish (Aug 22, 2014)

This will be my first run! I have a have a 36 foot contender, we are 4- 6. I waited to long anD clarks is full are there other options? 

Stephen


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Wendy spent some time this weekend looking for extra lodging here are some contacts:
Remember we have plenty of docking space at Caracol Yacth Club.

Condo rental (owned by Bill Tigrett)
http://www.tigrett.com
361-983-2671 


American inn (Port O'Connor) - Sam (across the street from Hurricane Junction, no boat slips)
361-983-2606
http://americaninnandsuitespoc.com


Poco loco lodge (pretty far from Clarks)
[email protected]
361-983-0300

There are many other hotels as well as affordable rental properties with boat slips on the ICW â€" www.portoconnor.com


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

A Few Pic from 2013:
https://www.facebook.com/mike.hessong.5/media_set?set=a.10152461359981040&type=1&l=6baacf7071

https://www.facebook.com/mike.hessong.5/media_set?set=a.10152461733026040&type=1&l=b13f0b746a


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I am trying to make time for a sit down with my boss, want see what I can do to have him sell 2coolmembers items at cost (plus 10 %) If he agrees, I will post and set it up where anyone calls and says they are a 2cooler gets the discount, working on it, but don't hold me to it yet.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)

Looking for 30 more boats!!!


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

*2014 Toy Run Captains boat List!!*



ctrlaltfish said:


> This will be my first run! I have a have a 36 foot contender, we are 4- 6. I waited to long anD clarks is full are there other options?
> 
> Stephen


We stayed at the hotel next to hurricane junction. It's a 10 minute walk from Clark's and a 2 min walk from the after party. Normally there are slips at Clark's or the adjacent marina that you can leave your boat. I think the Inn may have worked out a deal with the marina across the street to use their slips. My brother is trying to confirm this and as soon as we find out I will let everyone know.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We are also carrying the Captains List at the new Toy Run website at www.poctoyrun.net. Also, check us out on Facebook at poctoyrun.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (?)
17) 35' CBR Formula (?)

Looking for 28 more boats!!!


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Team Texashookers is in with 6


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (?)
17) 35' CBR Formula (?)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)

Looking for 27 more boats!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)

Looking for 27 more boats!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)

Looking for 26 more boats!!!


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
21) Blake Sullivan "Maverick's" (8)


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Toy Run Dockage Available at Surfside Marina*

Surfside Marina has a special offer for Toy Run participants that want to splash their boats ahead of time.

We have 12 transient slips available, and normally our dockage rates are $1.65 per foot per night. But if youâ€™re participating in the Toy Run weâ€™ll waive that dockage fee in return for a minimum $25 cash donation to the kids. Also, if you've got a bigger boat and aren't comfortable launching from a local ramp, we'll be happy to lift the boat into the water for you. Just to keep things simple, the cost for this will also be a minimum $25 cash donation to the Toy Run _(normally this cost is $150 or more depending on the size of the boat, so please keep this in mind when you make your donation!)_

These slips are available on a first-come-first-served basis, and you must make your donation when you arrive at the marina. Weâ€™ll take 100% of what we collect and hand it over to Toy Run folks on Saturday morning. 

Space will be limited, and weâ€™ll need advance notice if weâ€™re splashing your boat. If youâ€™re interested please call Steve at 979-799-8381 or email [email protected].


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Signup forms for the Lighted Boat Parade in POC are available on our website at www.poctoyrun.net

Please print one out, fill in the info and get it to the folks at POC as soon as possible.


----------



## Lonyop (Nov 15, 2014)

*Toy Run 2014*

Lonyop (3)


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
21) Blake Sullivan "Maverick's" (8)
22) Lonyop (3)

Still looking to break 40 boats! Let go Captains!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Crossing West Matty!!!*

Dont forget to take the North Channel thru West Matty!!!! Should not be an issue as we cross as a group.

Marker "30"


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone coming from Port Aransas or Rockport area or am the only one? Maybe we'll get lucky and be able to run the Gulf side.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*



Empty Pockets CC said:


> Anyone coming from Port Aransas or Rockport area or am the only one? Maybe we'll get lucky and be able to run the Gulf side.


Thank you so much for attending. We have tried for years to get folks from your area involved. It is really nice to have two distinct teams headed from both east and west to POC. Hopefully you can round up some company for the trip.
Jerry


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Captains Info Sheet!!!*

*2014 Toy Run Captain's Information Sheet*
*Saturday December 6th - Launch & Departure Details*​
1. We have two groups of boats launching at Bridge Bait and Tackle (BBT). Fishing boats and those wishing to cruise at a more leisurely pace should be in the water and be ready to head west by 9:00am. The "go fast" LCPC and TOPPS boats have the option of leaving BBT a little later at 10:00am because they can easily catch up with the slower boats and join us for lunch at Matagorda Harbor.​
2. High tide at BBT Sat
​​urday morning is 12:40am at 1.4â€™, and Low tide is 8:43am at -0.9â€™. Plan your launch accordingly, the earlier the better for those with deeper drafting boats. Surfside Marina, across the channel from BBT can launch boats up to 40' long with their forklift at a reduced fee of only $25. Please be prepared to pay with cash. Overnight slips are available for Friday night for a cash price of $25. Call Steve Arndt 979-799-8381 (cell) if you need a slip or any other assistance from Surfside Marina.​
3. Departure from BBT for both groups will need to be done on time (9:00am or 10:00am) in order to insure we can cover the 46 miles to our half-way point at Matagorda Harbor by 11:00am. First time captains, you will have two slow spots where you may have to wait. The first spot are the locks at the Brazos River. The second is the swing bridge at Sargent. Be patient, the wait is usually not more than 10 minutes, max.​
4. We will travel together in groups to help any boats that need assistance. Our primary VHF communications channel will be 68 the entire weekend. If you cannot join us at BBT for departure, the next two spots with launch ramps are in Sargent or Matagorda Harbor.​

​​*Saturday Trip Plan between Freeport and Port O'Connor & Lunch Stop at Matagorda Harbor*​
1. The total one-way distance from BBT to Port O'Connor is about 79 miles, but our first stop will be at 11:00am at Matagorda Harbor which is 46 miles from BBT. This stop will be a combo bathroom / lunch / poker run stop. There is no 93 octane fuel at this stop, but there is 93 in POC at the Fishing Center, another 32 miles west of Matagorda Harbor.​
2. Everyone is on their own for lunch at Matagorda Harbor. There's plenty of bulkhead space in the Harbor to dock your boat and stretch your legs. Poker Run players will pay their $20 per hand (max is 4 hands) here and collect their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cards for each hand - "Poker Card" drawing will be held at the bottom of the Waterfront Restaurant, in the bar area.​
3. The Waterfront Restaurant is across the street from Matagorda Harbor and is a good spot if you'd like to get out of the weather for a sit down lunch. They open up at 11:00am. Prices are reasonable and the food is great. This year they will have a limited set menu in order to get everyone back on the water by the proper departure time.​
4. Diesel / 87 octane gas are both available at Matagorda Harbor. The next available fuel is 32 miles west, at our Port O'Connor destination. We would like everyone to be finished with refueling, lunch, etc. and back in the ICW, ready to head west to POC by no later than 1:00pm.​

5. The final leg down the ICW and the trip across Matagorda Bay into POC can be easy if the weather is good and you know where you're going. If you've never crossed Matagorda Bay, don' have a chart plotter, or need any help please be sure to keep visual contact / follow another boat who knows the way. The low winter tides in Matagorda Bay will require that you stay in the ICW channel to avoid accidental grounding, and we will be crossing the bay at low tide this year. If we have no delays or problems on this leg of the trip we should arrive in POC around 2:30 - 2:45pm.​
​​*Arrival at Port O'Connor, Dinner, the Boat Parade and the Famous After Party*​
1. As soon as we arrive at the jetties just east of POC we want to form up in one line and run our boats single file together down to Froggie's Bait Camp and then back to Clarks Inn. A TV crew will be filming us so honk / wave and let them know we've arrived. We will then off-load all toys at Clark's Inn. Due to limited turning / dock space at Clark's Inn we ask those Captains who have reservations at Clarks to go ahead and dock first. There is additional docking next door to Clark's Inn at the Caracol Development bulkhead (see map). Once unloaded, everyone is free to relax or start decorating their boats for the parade. This will also be the time and place for Poker Run players to pick up their 5th card for each hand, and buy an optional 6th card if you feel the need. Look for the "Poker Card" sign, upstairs on the veranda overlooking the boat slips at Clarks Inn.​
2. Port Oâ€™Connor Chambers of Commerce has graciously offered dinner for our group in the parking lot of Clarks Inn. Our plan is to start serving dinner 5:00 - 5:30pm, just prior to the parade safety meeting. Please let us know ahead of time how many of you expect for dinner to help them prepare for our arrival. For those who prefer to dine at a restaurant there are several (Josieâ€™s, Hurricane Junction, and several others) within 5 blocks walking distance of Clarks.

3. If you plan on being in the boat parade please fill out the 2014 Boat Parade Registration form. The form can be downloaded on the Toy Run website at www.poctoyrun.net. The plan is to have all the Toy Run boats go as one group, and we will get in the parade line after the local boats line up. There is still a safety meeting scheduled for 5:30pm on the boat dock at Clark's Inn. One representative from each boat must attend this brief safety meeting. The parade starts at 6:30pm sharp about 3 miles west of Clark's Inn, at the Coast Guard dock, and proceeds back east to Clarks Inn for judging and awards. Feel free to cruise close to the docks and throw out beads and candy, "Mardi-Gras" style. The crowds / kids on the docks love it. Cash prizes and trophies will be awarded.​
4. Caracol Marina has graciously offered boat slip free of charge as long as a temporary boat slip agreement has been filled out and emailed to James Eastep 713-494-4989, [email protected]. This form can be downloaded at www.poctoyrun.net.

*Sunday Return Trip To BBT*​
1. Thanks to the Adopt-An-Angel program Sunday morning breakfast is free and served buffet style at Clark's Inn. Breakfast includes juice, milk, coffee, cereal, and assorted yummy breakfast taco's (eggs, cheese, bacon, sausage, etc.). You can dine there on their 2nd floor veranda overlooking the ICW, or pack up and eat on your way back to Freeport.​
2. Most folks usually do their own thing on Sunday, some leave early, some leave late and we normally don't return to Freeport as a group. Follow a friend with a GPS back across Matagorda Bay to avoid getting stuck on an oyster reef / sand bar.​
*Logistical / Misc Information*​
1. Boat / motor repair service and parts are available in POC, they are not opened on the weekend but should you need assistance they will receive a message if you call and leave a message Coastal Bend Marine, 1808 W. Adams Ave., 361-983-4841 at www.coastalbendmarine.com. They are certified for Yamaha, Suzuki and Evinrude service. Robby Sanders, 361-983-2058, is available to help boats in distress near Port O'Connor.​
2. If you need ground transportation from Clark's Inn or other motel / residence on Saturday night please contact Marie Hawes at 361-920-2322 and she will call a POC local volunteer to pick you up.​
3. If you have any problems or need help before or during the Toy Run you can contact any of the Toy Run organizing committee:​
Jerry Karnes - cell phone 281-684-1117 or email [email protected]

Jason Fry - cell phone 281-960-8047 or email [email protected]​
Wendy Fry - cell phone 940-390-3747 or email [email protected]​
4. The lockmaster monitors VHF channel 13​
*Contact numbers:*​
Bridge Bait (Freeport) â€" 979-239-2248​
Surfside Marina (Freeport) â€" main - 979-230-9400​
Steve Arndt with Surfside cell â€" 979-799-8381​
Waterfront Restaurant (Matagorda) â€" 979-863-2520​
Inn at Clarks (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-2300​
Tigrett Realty (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-2671​
American Inn & Suites (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-2606​
Caracol Marina (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" James Eastep cell â€" 713-494-4989​
Hurricane Junction (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" 361-983-4249​
Coastal Bend Marina (Port Oâ€™Connor) - 361-983-4841​
US Tow (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" Robby Sanders cell - 361-983-2058

Marie Hawes (Port Oâ€™Connor) â€" Adopt and Angel coordinator â€" 361-920-2322​


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Be Sure to Like Our Facebook Page and Share.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/poctoyrun/manager/


----------



## DrewBob (May 13, 2010)

Time is not on our side this year and we are going to miss the run. That being said I called Clarks and released the three rooms that I had reserved. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Not enough Boats and To many Toys!!!*



Captfry said:


> If you are on the fence about joining this event with a 20' or less boat, Don't be! We will make accommodations for smaller boats to make the trip! There are fuel stops in Sargent, Matagorda, and POC. Once leaving Matagorda we will pair you up with a lager boat to cross West Matty. You can either run in their wake or on the the downwind side of larger vessels if we encounter stronger winds. No boat will be left behind! Please join us for the amazing event!!! I promise if you do it once, you will be back!


Our efforts in collecting donations this year has exceeded room on the 22 boats scheduled to make the trip this year. Last year we had 38 boats and almost had to deliver toy by means of a truck and trailer.

Captains and crew, join us for this amazing event!!!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Where do we pick up any extra toys that may need a ride to poc?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Any boats coming from Port Aransas or Rockport yet? I will be passing and can wait for anyone coming from Woodys or Corpus Christi in front of Woodys. Time for this stop will be 9:00 AM. I will also stop in the ICW where the Rockport cut off is. You can follow me across Aransas Bay and any other rough water there might be. 
Note: If it's calm enough we will be taking the Gulf (not likely). 
Please PM me if you're thinking about making the trip from Port Aransas or Rockport. My name is Terrell. Time to go shopping next week. Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Were in with atleast 3 as of now! 
22' Supra


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Captfry said:


> Be Sure to Like Our Facebook Page and Share.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/poctoyrun/manager/


the link above didnt work for me... maybe this one will https://www.facebook.com/poctoyrun


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

A friend is taking there boat this year. Don't think they are 2cool members. 
Put them down as Edward L with 2 people so far in there majek. They are staying at a house with out water access. Anyone have an extra slip at Clark's they can park in?


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

myprozac said:


> A friend is taking there boat this year. Don't think they are 2cool members.
> Put them down as Edward L with 2 people so far in there majek. They are staying at a house with out water access. Anyone have an extra slip at Clark's they can park in?


I have 2 extra slips


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

jrab said:


> I have 2 extra slips


Pm sent! Thank you


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I may have one extra room with double beds at Clark's. Won't know for sure until later this week.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
21) Blake Sullivan "Maverick's" (8)
22) Lonyop (3)
23) Reel Nauti Offshore (3)

Still looking to break 40 boats! Let go Captains!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Waterfront Resturant Fast Menu!*

We have been talking with the owner at Waterfront Restaurant about a condensed (Fast) Menu. So Here it is.

You can still order off the main menu but be prepared to wait longer to receive your food.


Waterfront Restaurant
Matagorda, Texas (979) 863-2520

*Sandwiches*
Hamburger 
Cheeseburger 
Fried Chicken 
Grilled Chicken 
Fish Poboy 
Shrimp Poboy
Softshell Crab Poboy 

*Salads *
Grilled Chicken 
Shrimp Salad 

*Old Time Favorites Dinners*
Chicken Fried Steak
Chicken Tenders
Grilled Chicken Breast
Hamburger Steak

*Seafood Dinners*
Fried Shrimp
Fried Fish
Softshell Crab
Seafood Platter (fish, shrimp, oysters, crab rolls)
Gumbo (potato and salad not included)

All sandwiches are served with fries. All dinners are served with choice of Fries or Baked Potato and salad.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
21) Blake Sullivan "Maverick's" (8)
22) Lonyop (3)
23) Reel Nauti Offshore (3)
24) Edward L (2)

Still looking to break 40 boats! Let go Captains!!!


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

I still have 1 extra boat slip at Clark's if anyone is interested


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Only 4 Days left!!! A list of a few things to remember!

1) Remove any Safety gear that may be in floor storage before coving with Toys (life jackets, rope, bumpers, ect.)
2) Start motors prior to reaching the ramp (if possible)
3) Check boat batteries (make sure their charged)
4) Remember your bilge plug
5) Grease trailer bearingâ€™s
6) Air up tires
7) Place toys in trash bags (20% chance of Rain)
8) Extra rope to secure toys in boat
9) Overnight bags in trash bags (20% chance of Rain)
10) Extra Toy pickup will be at Surfside Marina (No Toy Left Behind) 

Please add if needed! Just a quick brain storming!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Folks, I loaned Andrew (For the life of me I can't remember his screen name) an enclosed trailer to put toys into. Yesterday he said he was going to be at Freeport Saturday morning and I bet there is probably room in the trailer if you wanted to get some of it off your boat.

If need be I can send an 18 wheeler trailer with a 53' trailer and a driver to take all the stuff but if we need this I need to know kinda quickly to arrange everything.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

If you're coming from San Antonio or around here we have rented a Uhaul 6x12 trailer that will be leaving Floresville, Texas around 2 or 3 pm on Friday. We have additional room in our trailer and additional room in our trucks. 
PM me if you'd like to use some of our extra room. 
We will be running offshore from Port Aransas to POC on Saturday morning. Is there anyone planning on making the trip offshore from PA to POC? I'll be on 68 that day. It appears to only be 54 nm from big jetty to big jetty with 2-3's forecasted.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Folks, I loaned Andrew (For the life of me I can't remember his screen name) an enclosed trailer to put toys into. Yesterday he said he was going to be at Freeport Saturday morning and I bet there is probably room in the trailer if you wanted to get some of it off your boat.
> 
> If need be I can send an 18 wheeler trailer with a 53' trailer and a driver to take all the stuff but if we need this I need to know kinda quickly to arrange everything.


Thanks for the use of the trailer. Andrew (lordbater) stopped by our house yesterday and loaded it full. He just unloaded at SSM. Will be taking another load down Sat morning to SSM to fill the boats up!!!

Also Thanks for the offer the the 18 wheeler, deliver of the toys will be by boat. If we need a trailer we will use the one you provided already.

Thanks for your Support,


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Trodery, as the founder I want to personally thank you for the use of the trailer and also thank Andy for doing the delivery work for us. It is very much appreciated my friend.
Jerry


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Add 2 more, the little blue bay boat will be making the trip..

Jrab, is that slip still available?

Murray


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Captains list*

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
21) Blake Sullivan "Maverick's" (8)
22) Lonyop (3)
23) Reel Nauti Offshore (3)
24) Edward L (2)
25) Sea Hunt-ing (2)

Still looking to break 40 boats! Let go Captains!!!
Captfry is online now Add to Captfry's Reputation Report Post


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Slip*



Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Add 2 more, the little blue bay boat will be making the trip..
> 
> Jrab, is that slip still available?
> 
> Murray


We will find you a spot!


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Add 2 more, the little blue bay boat will be making the trip..
> 
> Jrab, is that slip still available?
> 
> Murray


Yes shoot me a pm with you contact info


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) EmptyPocketsCC "Sigsbee Deep" (6) 
5) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
6) Myprozac (5)
7) Slightly Dangerous (4)
8) Reel Estate (6)
9) buzzard bill (2) 
10) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
11) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
12) tcu101 (6)
13) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
14) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
15) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
16) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
17) 35' CBR Formula (8)
18) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
19) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
20) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
21) Blake Sullivan "Maverick's" (8)
22) Lonyop (3)
23) Reel Nauti Offshore (3)
24) Edward L (2)
25) Sea Hunt-ing (2)
26) Prestige World Wide (2)

Still looking to break 40 boats! Let go Captains!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

The Lady's group in Port O'Connor has graciously offered to have dinner for our group when we arrive there. Please reply with how many will be eating so we can give them a good count for serving food. 
Looking forward to another great Toy Run!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Captfry said:


> 26) *Prestige World Wide *(2)


Best boat name ever! LOL, what a great movie.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Im surprised at the lack of Boats this year from 2cool... you guys not coming are really missing out on a great time for a good cause... I know we are ready to party, a lot of toys, fireworks and beer...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Ok Captains,

I understand how things can arise and dictate changes in plans. We have had two boats drop out in the past 12hrs. Please try to keep this trip as planned, we will need every boat avaliable to deliver toys to Adopt-an-Angel in POC.

1) Captfty "Just One More" (4)
2) Seawolf5481 "Zero down" (4) 
3) Offshorefanatic "Abigail Renee (6)
4) Williamcr "Knot2Nauti" (6) 
5) Myprozac (5)
6) Slightly Dangerous (4)
7) Reel Estate (6)
8) buzzard bill (2) 
9) SV_DuckBuster "Dont Panic" (5)
10) Team Marsh "Ambush" (16) 
11) tcu101 (6)
12) Frount Runner "Wet Dream" (8)
13) sylvan "Hot Flash" (4) 
14) ctrlaltfish (4-6)
15) triplethreat250 "Triple Threat" (10)
16) 35' CBR Formula (8)
17) Texashokers "Team Texashookers" (6)
18) Johnny Rab "Double Penetration" (6)
19) Specsniper TeamNoSweat on "Double Trouble" (3+) 
20) Lonyop (3)
21) Reel Nauti Offshore (3)
22) Edward L (2)
23) Sea Hunt-ing (2)
24) Prestige World Wide (2)

Still looking to break 40 boats! Let go Captains!!!


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Jrab,

PM sent..


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Both boat slips are spoken for we will see everyone Saturday


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*



jrab said:


> Both boat slips are spoken for we will see everyone Saturday


Thanks for offering unused slips for others. That's what this is all about!

Jason


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a condo rented in Port O that comes with a boat slip. If anyone is in need send me a PM and we can work out the details. I offer this free of charge.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Condo*



trodery said:


> I have a condo rented in Port O that comes with a boat slip. If anyone is in need send me a PM and we can work out the details. I offer this free of charge.


PM sent


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

trodery said:


> I have a condo rented in Port O that comes with a boat slip. If anyone is in need send me a PM and we can work out the details. I offer this free of charge.


I'm sorry that I didn't make this more clear, I see my mistake now.

I've rented a condo to use this weekend. The condo comes with a boat slip that I will not be using. I'm offering the use of the boat slip for free, I'm using the condo.

Sorry for any misunderstandings


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Boat slip still available!*



trodery said:


> I have a condo rented in Port O that comes with a boat slip. If anyone is in need send me a PM and we can work out the details. I offer this free of charge.


Please contact "trodery" if in need of a boat slip!


----------



## ctrlaltfish (Aug 22, 2014)

Trodery, Probably right next to you Pirates Cove 21. Wherever it my be


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Even though they could not make it, they collected!!!*

Kevin A, Billy and other Santas on the 33 Contender could not make it this year, but still collected for the cause!!! Billy will be at SSM at 7:30am with a 20' trailer full of toys!!! Over 10K worth!!! Let's all give them a hand of applause for helping the children!!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Boat Slip At Clark's Available*

Marci and I will be coming down to POC via truck (port motor on the boat went kaput at the last minute) and will still be staying at Clarks but will not be needing our boat slip so please PM or call me if you you are still looking for one.

Capt Bill
713-416-1082


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Jra , thank you!!!*

I'd like to welcome Jrab, family, and friends to the Toy Run!!! Starting a tradition!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Jrab , thank you!!!*

I'd like to welcome Jrab, family, and friends to the Toy Run!!! Starting a tradition!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I still have a slip available if anyone is in need. 713-539-0918


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures from my 1st toy run.....I'm hooked now, you'll never get rid of me!
I took videos of every boat we passed/saw and named your vessel or used vessel maker as name of video.....I can't get any photos to load due to security issues....?

More photos and videos can be found here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0ui0vu6hyn5yrlk/AACYwmwbZZcAhFIIqyG8zn-Oa?dl=0


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Great Photos*

Thanks Miles - these are great


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

My pleasure Bill. It was great to meet you, Marci and the dogs. Looking forward to the next one....


----------

